# Raskelf mattress toppers



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking of getting 2 portable Raskelf mattress toppers, but as they are so expensive we want to get it right first time. They come in 1" & 2" thick and in 3 qualities, I know the dearest is probably the best, but does anyone have experience of the others?
Brian


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jarcadia

We opted for the 2" thickness and the middle grade, no complaints from us, wouldn't be without them.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jarcadia,

A year ago we purchased the 2in.silver grade it was one of the best buys we have made.I sleep better in the van than at home  
We would certainly reccomend Raskelf toppers.

Terry.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought ours at a show. They actually allowed me to try the different thicknesses and grades on a bed and, not exactly being a lightweight, I opted for the 2" Gold. As one of the previous posters has mentioned, it's more comfortable than our bed at home now. I would definitely go for the 2". Now for the delicate bit - if you are both 'normal' weight then the less dense grades will probably be sufficient. If either of you are on the heavier side, I would recommend the Gold (you don't need to tell us what you decide.  )

On a related note, they were also able to supply custom-made fitted sheets which took account of the extra thickness of the mattress and the topper - definitely a plus and makes bed making very easy.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I purchased a Raskelf 'Top o the shop' 2" shaped topper at the NEC in February-the guy came over to the manufacturers stand to measure up as it was a new van which they had not supplied for before.

As our van did not arrive until April we used it on our bed at home (despite the shape), and it was fabulous.

After we fitted it in the van we decided we needed one at home, but being a scrooge I didn't want to pay top wack and purchased elsewhere- Mistake!

Nowhere near as good as the Raskelf, so if you can stretch to it I would definitely recommend their top range. (They usually offer 10% off at the shows BTW if you are going to the NEC).
HTH
Paul


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

We looked at Raskelf at a show last year. They are probably good, but quite expensive. We ended up buying two 2 inch toppers on Ebay (from one of their "shops") and have been very pleased with them, especially as they did them in 4 ft widths which corresponded to the size of the beds in our M/H.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Bought a Raskelf Duvalay for my wife last year - she absolutely loves it and has made sleeping in the Hymer much more comfortable for her. Not cheap but definitely worth every penny.


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Another vote for a Raskelf 2" Gold topper. Used it in our Lunar to great effect, turned a collection of cushions into a very comfortable bed. If you live in West Yorkshire you couldn't do worse but to pop over to their outlet. They even have a collection of seconds (usually marked) at lower prices. 

Not sure how the topper is going to fit in the Morello though; maybe the bed will be more comfy to start with!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We bought a pair of Duvalays @ P'boro Show in the Spring. 

They have the gold quality mattress topper fitted as standard and a really snuggly quilt on top. It immediately improved our sleeping, but then anything would as we'd used ordinary sleeping bags before. We discussed which colour covers to get for ages at P'boro and eventually plumped on Navy which matched the van's leather seats and it's curtains.

Now we have a new van and even though we now have a fixed double bed with sprung mattress we're still using the the Duvalays. The seat fabric in the new van is a creamy beige and the only other fabric is a browny coffee shade. I wonder if anyone wants navy Duvalay covers so we can buy ones to match the new interior?

SDA


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We love ours - hugely recommended.

Dougie.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Outdoor Bits can now supply the entire Raskelf range of Products


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> Outdoor Bits can now supply the entire Raskelf range of Products


I see you've price-matched Raskelf themselves. Do you provide the MHF 10% discount then?

Dougie.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

anything that isn't discounted down on Outdoorbits already (i.e. products which have the RRP scratched out and our price below with £X saved etc) can be discounted down by 5% to MHF subscribers by them entering the code during checkout 

And yes this means subscribers can gain discounts on the Raskelf products 

it is done this way as some prices on ODB are marked down heavily for some very competitively priced products or the margin on that individual product is very tight if i then factored in MHF discount and Card processing fees then nothing to be made profit wise in the product


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

8O 

Was that a yes or a no?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> And yes this means subscribers can gain discounts on the Raskelf products


lol doesn't this constitute a YES


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> lol doesn't this constitute a YES


That's much better. 

Dougie.


----------

